

Show HN: WebMTG, manage Magic the Gathering games, tournaments and decks - bartzon
https://github.com/bartzon/webmtg

======
bartzon
I've added some screenshots!

[https://github.com/bartzon/webmtg#features](https://github.com/bartzon/webmtg#features)

------
fiatjaf
After some time, this becomes a website for managing Bitcoin accounts and
keys, grabs your Bitcoin keys, loses them, everybody is poor.

